# Too many job offers!!!!!



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

So, since Season was coming up I applied to basically everything and now everything is calling back. I got two interviews for two different companys and have 4 more for other companys I have to go to. One is with Pepsi a warehouse and my freind is working there. Others are all retail in the mall but easy to get to. I getting so many offers I not sure what to pick. Generally nothing calls back, I not sure how to handle when everyone suddenly does and if I dont pick one I wont be able pay my phone bill.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

MisterPerfect said:


> Too many job offers!!!!


That sounds like a good problem to have. Good luck, I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

jamaix said:


> That sounds like a good problem to have. Good luck, I hope it all works out for you!


That doesn't help me decide which to go to, I need to make a decision.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

I think you're just going to have to call them back. You're in for an interview and that doesn't guarantee the job.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Weekend said:


> I think you're just going to have to call them back. You're in for an interview and that doesn't guarantee the job.


No auctually I already know I am. One already said if I pass a drug test ill get a call in three weeks, and the other one the manager seemed to have really liked me and than I have three more for other stores I applied to and I just suprised everyone is calling back at once. I wasnt expecting any of this! Call who back about what?


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

Oh well what's more important to you? The type of work you do (is it entertaining/boring/talk to a lot of people/work alone)? Or do you prefer location over that? Which costs you less to get to work? Would any of them pay considerably more than the others? Which one suits your strengths?


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Weekend said:


> Oh well what's more important to you? The type of work you do (is it entertaining/boring/talk to a lot of people/work alone)? Or do you prefer location over that? Which costs you less to get to work? Would any of them pay considerably more than the others? Which one suits your strengths?


I have retail expirence and my boss liked me, after which I went to warehouse and the warehouse bosses all liked me. The warehouse is a 40 minute drive but will have consistant work for season but usually drops everyone after season, all the retail is in town and will only cost 30 dollars if say I get a bus pass. So minus the gas both the retail and warehouse will play the same and all companys are hiring right now since I jumped on everything JUST BEFORE season began. I have a lot of other places that will be hiring beginning in December too as well that I applied to. I also really need a job becuase I CANT PAY MY PHONE BILL!


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

If you want my opinion I'd go for one in the mall. 40 mins is a long drive and might get annoying after time.


----------



## VoxPopuli (Aug 21, 2016)

Oh boy, an excuse to use the phrase, "an embarrassment of riches"! I love being able to use that phrase, so cool.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm not sure how each of the process works, but generally when there are too many recruitment processes going on I tend to see which ones are better first then schedule the next interviews earlier or later according to my priorities. Scheduling the least good ones later can help me postpone and make them plan b in case the better ones aren't going anywhere or takes too long to get an answer. In case they take too long and I already get an offer on the table by one of the least good opportunities, I might tell the recruiter who offered me a contract that I need a few days to decide, then call the other one asking if they have news since I have an offer somewhere else.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

AriesLilith said:


> I'm not sure how each of the process works, but generally when there are too many recruitment processes going on I tend to see which ones are better first then schedule the next interviews earlier or later according to my priorities. Scheduling the least good ones later can help me postpone and make them plan b in case the better ones aren't going anywhere or takes too long to get an answer. In case they take too long and I already get an offer on the table by one of the least good opportunities, I might tell the recruiter who offered me a contract that I need a few days to decide, then call the other one asking if they have news since I have an offer somewhere else.


No first one already said I have it if I pass the drug test, which I dont do drugs


----------



## Advoc8 (Aug 30, 2016)

Some advice from a former recruiter that has worked for job placement agencies and similar companies and wants to see you be able to pay your phone bill...

One of the most important rules when hunting for a job is to not assume someone will call you back. You need to call them and show interest, and see if you can get a read on if you're actually going to get hired or not. 



MisterPerfect said:


> No auctually I already know I am. One already said if I pass a drug test ill get a call in three weeks, and the other one the manager seemed to have really liked me and than I have three more for other stores I applied to and I just suprised everyone is calling back at once. I wasnt expecting any of this! Call who back about what?


Actually, that doesn't mean much. Like it or not, people are busy and unless they desperately need you (read: life or death situation), chances are they won't call you back.

It's as easy as "Hi, I passed the drug test and I really want this job and think you'll love me" or something like that.

Plus, it sounds like you haven't heard back from these others with an actual offer? They are just telling you they "like" you?

It's good you have a few options, but they aren't guaranteed... yet. You are not guaranteed a job until you accept an offer of employment. I would strongly suggest you follow up (call, email, whatever) with these places, be enthusiastic and show you care about the company and job.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Advoc8 said:


> Some advice from a former recruiter that has worked for job placement agencies and similar companies and wants to see you be able to pay your phone bill...
> 
> One of the most important rules when hunting for a job is to not assume someone will call you back. You need to call them and show interest, and see if you can get a read on if you're actually going to get hired or not.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I am positive they will since that is how they did it last time. It is garaunteed. First one is garaunteed, as I already know hwo this company works. If they say "You passed the drug test" They just have to schedule you a date to come in and start your first day. I not saying this becuase I think they will, I say this becuase THIS IS HOW THE COMPANY WORKS AND I KNOW THIS FOR A FACT. It is not speculation. However if you never worked for this company you would be skeptical and assume you failed. So yes first is garaunteed.

I am not asking if I got the job, I am asking how to pick and your words of discouragment are not really needed thanks. Generally they have a hiring process. There is no follow up needed if I already got the position. What I have to do is follow the process as told by the hiring managers. 

Your generic advice does not apply, I am talking about my specific situation.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

...What is the problem here? I see too many job offers as a good thing; although I see how this might get confusing.. but that will be solved by evaluating. (So many -ing lol)


IF more than one company called you back and made an offer, then..

Do what anyone would (actually.. _should_): weigh pros and cons. Proceed with the next best thing to do that would benefit you.

How far are these places from your home? How's the traffic? Would it be easy for you to get to work? You need to be punctual.
How much will you be earning?
Do you think you'll fit in just right with their culture? It's important, no matter how silly it sounds.
Etc....

Then choose which company will benefit you most (since your drive is your need to pay your bill), and you like best. Good luck.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Miharu said:


> ...What is the problem here? I see too many job offers as a good thing; although I see how this might get confusing.. but that will be solved by evaluating. (So many -ing lol)
> 
> 
> IF more than one company called you back and made an offer, then..
> ...


Well retail is known for cutting hours and I need a consistant schedule. Warehouse usually has a consistant schedule but often has overtime. The warehouse is 40 minute drive but I got transportation, and the retails are all in town so I can take the bus. Either one I probobly going to get part time but the warehouses dont ever keep anyone after season, but also most retails dont either. Its easier getting noticed in retail vs warehouses if the warehouse is big. Either one will be easy to get right now becuase its season. Both copanys have a habit of training people in many different things but I have less retail expirence then I do warehouse.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

that's a nice problem to have


----------



## TechFreak (Sep 15, 2016)

MisterPerfect said:


> Your generic advice does not apply, I am talking about my specific situation.


 @Advoc8 actually gave you great advice. I had typed several paragraphs and then I read that... which to me reads like you know what you're going to do any ways (not being rude but direct here) therefore asking for advice then tossing it back at their face is not the best way to go about it. I wouldn't be surprised if most others willing to help have been spurned away.

A little courtesy goes a long way.


Best of luck with your endeavours.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I am happy for you this is a good thing. You seem like someone who has had their struggles and is seeing some light at the end of tunnel.


----------

